# Kochiana brunnipes



## Maxrpm (May 25, 2011)

Are these really rare in the hobby?  I can only seem to find limited information.
From what I have found they come from a Brazilian rainforest.

Anyone one have any information on these such as terrestrial, arboreal, humidity, maximum size and is there a common name?

Thanks


----------



## VinceG (May 25, 2011)

This species just got into the hobby. 

There is not much information yet, but here is what I can tell you.
It is a dwarf species, so I doubt it will get bigger then 3''. They are terrestrial and are quite fast/nervous, like most of the dwarf species.


----------



## Maxrpm (May 25, 2011)

Thanks. 

Surprised more of these aren't in the hobby.. absolutely beautiful tarantulas.


----------



## Gekkotan (May 26, 2011)

I think these are more burrowers. They come from semiarid brazilian northeastern, not rainforest, I think.


----------



## dianedfisher (May 26, 2011)

Extremely small spiderlings





Very small as adult










Burrowers, kept much the same as Cyriocosmus species in a couple of inches of substrate.
I think this may have been the first breeding in the U.S.
The spiderlings have molted a few times and now have visible little patches on their hineys.
Diane
http://www.americanarachnology.org/JoA_free/JoA_v36_n2/arac-36-2-402.pdf

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## John Apple (Dec 27, 2012)

yes very small.......the slings I got from Diane a few years back now have produced a sac......the slings are small but not as small as cyriocosmus sp and seem to be able to tackle pinhead crix with ease....the adult ladies at my house are barely two inches and can tackle full sized crix....burrowere for sure.....awsome for sure also

Reactions: Like 1


----------

